# Backcountry Skiing Near Vail-Uneva?



## WhiteLightning

I know about some of the lift accessed backcountry areas. I'm thinking about trying Alpine Touring. Are there any good areas near Vail (or not) that would be good to check out? I have avy gear, and basic knowledge, and would be looking for something relatively safe, relatively accessable, and fun, but not ultra technical. 

I've heard of Uneva (?) Peak off Vail pass might fit the bill. Does anyone have any beta one this or any other good areas?


----------



## sj

It's been a few years. But the north side of Vail pass is good and if you stay in the not so steep glades it meets your criteria. I think you might need a parking pass there now? When I last did it we just parked by the rest area walked across the over pass and started skinning. sj


----------



## paddlebizzle

Dempsey - 
I heard the Minturn Mile is sick, but it is a closely-kept secret amongst Vail's elite inner circle of the sickest riders and skiers. Here's what I heard one time. . . 

Gate-accessible, with steep lines, huge cliffs, and the ultimate chance to become a professional huckster. 

Once you ski that, you have to gap-jump a creek before engaging in a harrowing luge-course in a narrow ravine. 

Finally, you have to negotiate a busy mountain town on skis before finishing at the "Minturn Saloon." Then, you just throw back a few margaritas and lie about how good you are.

~el Jeffe


----------



## paddlebizzle

Dempsey - 
I heard the Minturn Mile is sick, but it is a closely-kept secret amongst Vail's elite inner circle of the sickest riders and skiers. Here's what I heard one time. . . 

Gate-accessible, with steep lines, huge cliffs, and the ultimate chance to become a professional huckster. 

Once you ski that, you have to gap-jump a creek before engaging in a harrowing luge-course in a narrow ravine. 

Finally, you have to negotiate a busy mountain town on skis before finishing at the "Minturn Saloon." Then, you just throw back a few margaritas and lie about how good you are.

~el Jeffe


----------



## WhiteLightning

Minturn Mile is too gnar for me!


----------



## ENDOMADNESS

*Uneva*

Uneva is good. We used to park at the CDOT "sand arena" just west of the pass (west bound I70) and head straight north from there. You want to ski the burned tree face (can see this from I70) and the face just west of there (this is Uneva peak on a map and in my opinion the best/safest bet). The third area is west of Uneva Peak and has rock cliffs and steeper lines (in its own drainage). This third area is definitley advanced terrain and slide prone (i saw a guy ski out of a decent sized avy there once).

As far as parking, you now need to park at the Parking Lots and hike much farther. But figure out where the CDOT area is and generally just head straight at the Uneva area.


----------



## ENDOMADNESS

*Uneva*

Uneva is good. We used to park at the CDOT "sand arena" just west of the pass (west bound I70) and head straight north from there. You want to ski the burned tree face (can see this from I70) and the face just west of there (this is Uneva peak on a map and in my opinion the best/safest bet). The third area is west of Uneva Peak and has rock cliffs and steeper lines (in its own drainage). This third area is definitley advanced terrain and slide prone (i saw a guy ski out of a decent sized avy there once).

As far as parking, you now need to park at the Parking Lots and hike much farther. But figure out where the CDOT area is and generally just head straight at the Uneva area.


----------



## WhiteLightning

Thanks Endo.

I think I have seen tracks up on the burn area you are talking about. I will look at a map to see the other areas you are talking about.

Thanks!


----------



## sj

The burn area is the low angle glades I was refering to. Be safe. sj


----------



## WhiteLightning

Will do... I have avy gear and training. Now just need friends with gear, and to get the AT setup put together. I'm going to try to get some other guys from my volunteer ski patrol candidate class to go with. Where we patrol also has a snow cat skiing area, maybe we could tour into the area and do some BC turns up there.


----------



## Geezer

CDOT is on to your plan with parking at the facility. They have signs stating that it is a Tow Away zone but not sure if they really tow or not. Just put some relectors behind your ride and tell them you are overheating and are gonna go ski for a bit while it cools down. :lol:


----------



## paddlebizzle

Dempsey - 
What about the Ptarmigan peak or mission ridge areas south of I-70 at the top of Vail pass? An easy skin out with low-angle gladed skiing. You can make it harder/more dangerous by hiking to higher elevations onto the ridge, but risk dropping into heavily wind-loaded areas and jumping cornices. Check it out - it's pretty fun.


----------

